# Craftsman 4 cycle weedeater help?



## weedeater (May 28, 2010)

I'm new to the forums so Hi! everybody. I'm having a problem with a Craftsman 4 cycle weedeater model # 316.796170. I had to have the power head replaced on this machine 1yr. and a day after I bought it. Since I got it back from the shop it will not run. I can get it to start but once I've set it to position 3 which is the open choke position and depress the accelerator trigger it stalls it out. I've replaced the primer bulb,gas lines,gas filter and cleaned the spark arrestor screen but no help. I think someone at the shop messed with the idle adjustment screw to get me to bring it back so they could soak me for another $139. I've tried everywhere on the net to try and get a fix but no luck. What I need to know is if I take the idle screw all the way down, how many turns out should I make to get it close to factory spec's? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I can't seem to get any customer support from Sear's. Thanks


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sure sounds like a carb problem...
Not much help, but welcome to the forum!!


----------



## captchas (Jun 19, 2010)

i have a troy built model which is the very same machine as yours and the one from cub cadet. they are a royal pita to start untill they get about 20 hours on them. i have to follow the starting dirctions to the T or it will not start at all. i also had to run it at part choke till it broke in fully.
mechanics word of advise is stay with a good name brand 2 stroke machine.they have more power,start with ease. something my local cadet dealer told me and was 100% correct about.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Did you check the plug? Might check the low idle jet screw as well.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh yes, and welcome aboard!


----------

